# Pullet or Cockerel?



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Ok, first off, I am super sorry with spamming you guys! I'm just a really nervous chicken owner.

Anyways, I've seen some more changes in Wigwam's development.
In this I'm just going to refer to Wigwam as a "they" because I honestly have no idea what gender they are.

My detective notes:
They are 7 weeks old
They have a rather red comb
Their comb is wide. EEs have pea combs, this resembles it, but I'm worried it may be a 3 row comb, which is a sign of a male
They have bumps on the back of their legs
They have long, pointy, erect tail feathers
They have a thick, long neck.
Aggressive, dominant towards the other chickens.
LOUD!

There we go. I'll update this with pictures tomorrow when it's light out, so please be sure to stay tuned. Even though I pictures are the key to determining gender in chickens, see what you can make of my notes. Thanks again!

PICTURES!!!







Majestic neck.






Normal size, I'm assuming.






Full tall glory <--






"Hey, what's this thing you've got here?"






Feather patterns from the top.






Up close feather patterns. Blotchy...






The "woah" tail.






See the teeny tiny spur bump?






That red comb.






Wait. You're not Wigwam. Move.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hens can have bumps on the back of their legs. Some will even develop a small spur.

Some breeds can be feather sexed, just don't ask me which ones. The pointy feathers may not mean anything.

BTW, your birds are large fowl, right? It is possible for someone to mess up and mis sex a bird and you could end up with it but it's not real common.

Bad attitudes are not solely on the males. I've got a paint Silkie I kept because she was so rotten. Tons of personality in her fuzzy body.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Hens can have bumps on the back of their legs. Some will even develop a small spur.
> 
> Some breeds can be feather sexed, just don't ask me which ones. The pointy feathers may not mean anything.
> 
> ...


Personality? Fuzzy? Sounds like Wigwam!
I got a Barred Rock, Australorp, Wynadotte, and EE. EEs aren't large fowl, though, are they?
Wigwam's fairly normal size, however. 
Thanks for those tips, I'm a little bit more reassured now. 
However, I've seen pullet EEs on the internet before, and they have a more organized pattern than Wigwam...she kinda has a blotchy pattern, and the pullets in the pics had rounded tail feathers, but Wigwam could just be a odd one. 
Pictures will be on here tomorrow so it would be a big help to me if you took a look and would tell me what your thoughts are. Thank you!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It won't be me. If it's not a Silkie then I can't be trusted to get it right.

Yes, EEs are large fowl. Some large fowl are larger than others just like some bantams are larger than other bantams.

Every flock has a leader. It is still possible that Wigwam is exerting dominance so he/she is at the top of the pecking order.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm waiting for the pictures.I love the poll at the beginning of the thread.First thing I like since the forum changed.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> It won't be me. If it's not a Silkie then I can't be trusted to get it right.
> 
> Yes, EEs are large fowl. Some large fowl are larger than others just like some bantams are larger than other bantams.
> 
> Every flock has a leader. It is still possible that Wigwam is exerting dominance so he/she is at the top of the pecking order.


Oh, they are? Cool! I didn't know that. 
Wigwam is definitely the leader, and the dominance thing could be just her exhibiting leadership. Good point.

I'm running out to the coop right now to grab some pictures.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

chickenqueen said:


> I'm waiting for the pictures.I love the poll at the beginning of the thread.First thing I like since the forum changed.


All right, pictures coming up! 
Also, I love the polls too


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Rooster


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When NM makes a statement like that without a pic then chances are your fears are confirmed.


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

robin416 said:


> When NM makes a statement like that without a pic then chances are your fears are confirmed.


Shoot. What do I do?


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> Rooster


Oh no. What are the signs?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

The comb,pullets usually won't be that far mature at 7 weeks.Also the tail feathers.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> View attachment 27768


Yeah, I noticed the tail feathers were pointed. My pullets had some big tails but they were all rounded. Also, the comb is about the same size as my barred rocks, however, it is wider and redder. Unfortunately for me I am a very hopeful person, so one last question....is there any chance it could be a pullet? Or is it a definite cockerel? Thank you very much.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Definitely rooster. The tail feathers gives it away

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Wigwam7 (Mar 29, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> Definitely rooster. The tail feathers gives it away
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


Oh, man. The good part is I found him a good home to go to when he's around 4 months or so.


----------

